# Name a great rich familly or monarchs (king?) that had best musicians at renaissance?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The Médicis had Jacquet of Mantoua

Charles Quint had the service of Crequillon , gombert & ect

There is more to the subject than what i just said please elaborated
Im reading a hudge book on renaissance, will eventually know all of this
mather, but i whant to hear it from your mouths.

Danke,merci, thanks, arrigato, salamat, grazie, gracias, ect
my dear reader from across the globe.

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Cardinal Ascanio Sforza had Josquin for a while, including Popes Innocent VIII and Alexander VI. Actually, a ton of rich guys employed Josquin for a while. 

Heinrich Isaac and Pierre De La Rue were at Maximilian's chapel (along with Agricola), then Philip the Handsome, then Marguerite of Austria.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The Earl of Oxford sponsored William Byrd among others in Elizabethan England.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*John Dowland - English composer ca. 1563-1626*.
From 1598 he worked several years for the *Danish King Christian IV*. 
He more or less had to, because the Royals in his native England wouldn't hire him. Not until October 1612 was he hired to work for *King James I.*


----------

